# Former Guantanamo detainee carred out suicide attack in Iraq



## RackMaster (May 8, 2008)

Just goes to show that these fuckers are "innocent" .  They need to start up firing squads and save some money. :2c:



> *   'Guantanamo man' in Iraq bombing*
> * A former Kuwaiti detainee at the US camp at Guantanamo Bay carried out a recent suicide bombing in northern Iraq, the US military has said. *
> A spokesman for US Central Command told the Associated Press that Abdullah al-Ajmi took part in an attack in Mosul on 29 April that killed several people.
> Ajmi and two other Kuwaitis blew up two explosive-packed vehicles next to Iraqi security forces, media reports say.
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 9, 2008)

Some people will probably say "he wasn't a terrorist until the Americans tortured him at Guantanmo."


----------



## Typhoon (May 10, 2008)

I agree with Ralph Peters. Close down Gitmo and just shoot the bastards on sight in the field...


----------

